# What Bar Pressure on a classic



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I've set my classic to 9bar using a gauge, However I keep reading some people say 9bar others say it should be 10bar and a clip on utube said it should be 11bar because of the type of pump used a vibrating one not a rotary...

what should it be??

Simon


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I changed mines to 10 bar following advice on here, think it equates to 9 bar when pouring a shot.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> I changed mines to 10 bar following advice on here, think it equates to 9 bar when pouring a shot.


Hmmm, I might bump it up to 10bar then and see how it goes


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

10bar on the gauge is a dynamic pressure and will equate to a 9bar static pressure on the coffee puck. So set it to 10bar using the gauge.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

NJD1977 said:


> 10bar on the gauge is a dynamic pressure and will equate to a 9bar static pressure on the coffee puck. So set it to 10bar using the gauge.


excellent, thank you very much


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

NJD1977 said:


> 10bar on the gauge is a dynamic pressure and will equate to a 9bar static pressure on the coffee puck. So set it to 10bar using the gauge.


That's what I meant


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

NJD1977 said:


> 10bar on the gauge is a dynamic pressure and will equate to a 9bar static pressure on the coffee puck. So set it to 10bar using the gauge.


It's the other way round - 10 bar static = 9 bar dynamic.... but your numbers are right ;-)

I've been doing most of my Classic pours much longer and lower recently - slow ramp up to 6 bar for 39s in total. Works very well.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Well I've bumped up the pressure to 10bar on the gauge, the coffee did seem to have a deeper longer lasting flavour (Rave wahroonga, still tastes like digestive biscuits to me though...), it could all be phycological however....


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Chocolate, plain, orange, caramel? There's a lot of different digestives out there. As long as it's not a sour or bitter digestive I'd be quite happy....hah!

Mind you, I guess a digestive taste as opposed to dark summer fruits, berry, almonds and Cacao, which is what Rave say are the characteristics of Wahroonga, is why you are not completely happy. A bit like fruit teas (sorry for the bad language) the most disappointing drinks on the planet that promise so much on the nose and yet on the taste buds, deliver bugger all!


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Pompeyexile said:


> Chocolate, plain, orange, caramel? There's a lot of different digestives out there. As long as it's not a sour or bitter digestive I'd be quite happy....hah!
> 
> Mind you, I guess a digestive taste as opposed to dark summer fruits, berry, almonds and Cacao, which is what Rave say are the characteristics of Wahroonga, is why you are not completely happy. A bit like fruit teas (sorry for the bad language) the most disappointing drinks on the planet that promise so much on the nose and yet on the taste buds, deliver bugger all!


Just the plain digestive biscuits, To be fair I do quite like it now...


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> Just the plain digestive biscuits, To be fair I do quite like it now...


I don't think I'm getting all the flavours I could out of my coffee if I had better equipment but I am enjoying what I'm drinking just now which is the main point.


----------

